# Minecraft Grafikfehler nach Update



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2012)

Hi, hab gerade Minecraft 1.2 gedownloadet und habe jetzt Grafikfehler mit dem Meine Kraft Texturpaket. 

Hbae massive Grafikfehler (Wasser ist pink mit Schrift "use mc patcher" und alle Blöcke scheinen zu brennen)

Hat jemand auch den Fehler?

edit: Ohne Texturpaket ist alles normal.


----------



## Luciferian7 (2. März 2012)

du brauchst dafür den neuen MC-Patcher wie schon die pinke schrift im wasser sagt^^

durch das minecraft update funktionieren logischer weise die texturen für die vorgänger versionen nicht mehr sprich du musst nach den texturen für die neue version suchen genauso wie den MC-Patcher für die version 1.2 von Minecraft^^


MCPatcher HD Fix for Minecraft 1.2.2

LG

Alice


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2012)

Ich finde das nicht so logisch, da bin ich von Vollpreisspielen wohl etwas verwöhnt, für Skyrim muss man ja auch nicht die Mods neu runterladen, wenn man das Spiel updated. 

Hat geklappt, besten dank Luciferian7, dafür ein like


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht so logisch, da bin ich von Vollpreisspielen wohl etwas verwöhnt, für Skyrim muss man ja auch nicht die Mods neu runterladen, wenn man das Spiel updated.


 Naja, es kommt drauf an... man "muss" zwar nicht immer auch eine neue Mod-Version besorgen, wenn ein Spiel gepatcht wird - aber es kann sehr wohl vorkommen, und auch gar nicht mal so selten. Manche Mods laufen sogar nur mit EINER ganz bestimmten Patchversion, zB bei GTA 4 

es kann bei jedem Spiel passieren, dass eine Mod nicht mit dem neuen Patch läuft - und dann braucht man halt eine angepasste Version der Mod, oder muss sie halt entfernen  kann auch von der Mod abhängen, zB wenn es "nur" um Texturen geht, die ersetzt wurden, dann wird auch ein Patch kein Problem bringen. Wenn aber eine Mod sagen wir mal die Magiewerte anpasst und ein Patch ebenfalls bei der Magie was ändert, kann es dann doch Probleme geben... zB dass bei der Berechnung plötzlich ein Sonderfall auftreten kann, bei dem die Mod durch Null teilen muss, was natürlich nicht geht...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Auf ein neues...

Nach dem update auf 1.2.3 wurde das Wasser wieder pink mit der Aufschrift use mc patcher. Diesmal war ich schlauer und habe mir die aktuellste Version gedownloadet und das Wasser ist wieder normal.
Aber:
Das fließende Wasser (und nur das) ist jetzt lila mit der selben Aufschrift. 

Weiß jemand Rat?

edit: Habe rausgefunden, dass es wohl an der "veralteten" Meine Kraft Version liegt. Wurde eine aktuelle schon veröffentlicht?


----------

